# Auxiliary signal power connection



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi All,
I just bought Intel server board S5500HCV, everything installed with these settings:
- single processor XEON 5520
- 6GB RAM (3x Kingston - KVR1066D3S4R7S/2G - DDR3 ECC Reg w/Parity CL7 DIMM Single Rank X4W) ==> inserted in DIMM A1, B1, C1 locations
- Power supply: Antec - TP-750-BLUE
- Casing: Antec Titan

When I boot up, my monitor does not even show anything, and motherboard gives 3 beeps.

According to the manual, 3 beeps are:
*Non-fatal alarm – system is likely to fail:
– Critical temperature threshold asserted
– CATERR asserted
– Critical voltage threshold asserted
– VRD hot asserted
– SMI Timeout asserted*

I just realized that I haven't plug the *Auxiliary signal power connector *


Question:
- Is anyone know how to get that connector? as it seems that I cannot find it from my Power Supply.
- I suspect, as I use only single processor, I don't have to plug in 2nd CPU power, right?

THANKS HEAPS!!!


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

If an auxilliary power connector is on the mobo, it must be connected - are you sure there is no connector on the psu - even budget models have one and the one you have is pricey.

I have found an image of the connectors for your PSU and there is a 4 pin connector.
http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/connectors.php?ProdID=23754


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that the "1 x 4 Pin ATX 12V"? 
The one in mobo is thin (with 5 pins and written *AUX J9K2*) and not square like that...

Also, I noticed the power supply I have only comes with "1 x 8 Pin EPS 12V", does it mean I cannot have dual processor? (as the 2nd CPU power need another "8 Pin EPS 12V"?

Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Yes - I have seen this mobo and think that you will need to obtain the psu designed for it.
http://www.intel.com/products/server/demo/s5520hc/S5520HC.html
There are three options for the psu and I would go for the middle one, just to be sure that your system is not underpowered.
Iwould also check that this psu fits your current chassis.


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

*Sigh...*
Thanks so much for your input.... I wish there is power supply that support that AUX J9K2 power...

By the way, in theory, for most of dual processor compatible motherboard:
- Is it compulsary to connect both of CPU power connectors? even if we only use single processor?
- If we need to connect both of them even for single processor usage, where does the 2nd CPU power come from? (as I just went to ANTEC site, most of their power supply don't come with "2x8 Pin EPS 12V"?)

Thanks!

*Sigh...*
Thanks so much for your input.... I wish there is power supply that support that *AUX J9K2* power...

By the way, in theory, for most of dual processor compatible motherboard:
- Is it compulsory to connect both of CPU power connectors? even if we only use single processor?
- Where does the 2nd CPU power come from? (as I just went to ANTEC site, most of their power supply don't come with "2 x 8 Pin EPS 12V"?)

Thanks!


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Connecting all power connectors would be normal practice but check mobo data sheet.
I assume that the psu comes with all needed connectors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104159

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817147034

the first one has the plugs

i think the second one does but the wording blurrs when i blow it up


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi dai,
both of them still only have 1x 8 Pin EPS 12V (CPU power) connector?
and both of them have no "AUX J9K2" too :'(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the board you posted has only 1 8 pin slot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...YNAPOWER USA EJ-65P.C6576 Server Power Supply


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hm... correct me if I'm wrong, as per http://www.intel.com/products/server/demo/s5520hc/S5520HC.html, it has 2x8 pin connectors...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it does but i think they run a independent psu for each side of the board to get the 2 plugs
i have never had anything to do with servers,all the psu's i have had come up in searches only have one

check if the A digram one uses a floppy plug

http://shopping.msn.com/prices/ther...0005-power-supply-hot-plug-redundant-550-watt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_power_supply#Servers


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

please ignore dai the advice i gave is correct.


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi All,
I contacted Intel support, he mentioned that AUX signal power connection must be connected, so at the end I buy Server Chassis S5650DP and now it can boot up and I can see the glorious BIOS screen, yay!!!

At least we know that connection is totally "Intel-oriented" connection

Also, as I only use single processor, I do not connect the 2nd CPU power, and it still okay (which is good, as I am not using too much power to run the server, I think...)

Now there is another issue :sigh:, The 3 beep still coming up if I install 3 of my memories in DIMM A1, B1, C1 (all of these 3 DIMMs location is coloured with blue).

I even try to install it with the following combination:
- DIMM B1, C1 ==> in BIOS, it says that DIMM B1 failed
- DIMM C2, C1 ==> in BIOS, only C1 detected
- DIMM A2, B2, C2 ==>
- DIMM C1 ==> works fine

I've check all memories I have with Memtest86+ (by plugging in DIMM C1 one-by-one) and everything has no 'memory leak' detected

any idea on what is the ram order installation?

For your reference, below is the memory manuals taken from PDF:
- Manual Page 1
- Manual Page 2
- Manual Page 3

THANKS!!!

Further combination tested:
- DIMM A1 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM B1 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM C1 ==> *works fine*

- DIMM A1, B1 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM B1, C1 ==> in BIOS, it says that *DIMM B1 failed*
- DIMM A1, C1 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS

- DIMM A2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM B2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM C2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS

- DIMM C1, A2 ==> in BIOS, *only C1 detected*
- DIMM C1, B2 ==> in BIOS, *only C1 detected*
- DIMM C1, C2 ==> in BIOS, *only C1 detected*

- DIMM C1, A2, B2 ==> in BIOS, *only C1 detected*
- DIMM C1, B1, A2 ==> in BIOS, *C1 detected*, *B1 failed*, A2 not detected

- DIMM A2, B2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM A2, C2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM B2, C2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS
- DIMM A2, B2, C2 ==> 3 beeps error, unable to proceed to BIOS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have posted for anyone familiar with the setup to reply to the thread


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

in manual page 51 table 6 shows the ram configuration for one cpu.

1 modules = slots(A1)
2 modules = slots(A1,A2) OR slots(A1,B1)
3 modules = slots(A1,B1,C1)

also, below each slot is an error LED (amber light), only if a slot has a module installed and that module is faulty then the LED will be on--otherwise it is off for all other conditions.
----------------------------------
was cmos cleared before first use?
if not cleared then suggest you do page 132, section 7.1.1 Clearing the CMOS, then enter bios and load bios defaults (F9 key) and save.


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Stu_computer,
Yes, I've done:
- update BIOS firmware
- Clear CMOS
- Load Default Bios values (by F9)
and the problem still occurs 

The only thing I can use for now is DIMM C1 only... sad isn't it?!


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/s5520hc/sb/CS-030221.htm


> The Intel® Server Board S5520HC supports six DDR3 memory channels (three channels per processor socket) with two DIMMs per channel, thereby supporting up to 12 DIMMs with dual-processor sockets with a maximum memory capacity of 96 GB.
> 
> The server board supports DDR3 800, *DDR3 1066*, and DDR3 1333 Registered DDR3 Memory (RDIMM), ECC or Non-ECC Unbuffered DDR3 memory (UDIMM). Mixing RDIMMs and UDIMMs is not supported. Memory modules of mixed speed are supported by automatic selection of the highest common frequency of all memory modules.
> 
> ...


just the top six are usable when only one cpu installed.

---------------
try clearing cmos and just one stick in A1.


----------



## televisi (Jun 12, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> The motherboard only supports: RAM MEMORY
> 
> 12 DIMMs sockets supporting up to 96GB of DDR3 memory
> Supported memory type:
> ...


I think it is a typo; because my RAM (KVR1066D3S4R7S/2G) is listed in the motherboard supported RAM



Stu_computer said:


> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/s5520hc/sb/CS-030221.htm
> 
> just the top six are usable when only one cpu installed.
> 
> ...


Yes I can understand that, that's why I only install them in either DIMM A1 / A2 / B1 / B2 / C1 / C2 slots.

I did clear the cmos as per your original post and install only A1, apparently it keeps giving 3xBEEPS.

Anyway, I've contacted Intel and raised a case with them, they asked me to return the board and get the brand new replacement. I'll give you more update later...

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ignore my previous post.

I have posted the wrong information here, I believe theres a misprint
with the boards here:
http://serverconfigurator.intel.com/...x?CategoryID=2


----------

